# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  GravesTC's Dream Journal RPG (with XP and a rank/level up system)

## GravesTC

Greetings, dreamers!

I'm not too sure what to call this so I'll stick with the title I've come up with for now. I'm currently working on a game of sorts to help keep me motivated with my journaling.

All I will say right now is that it's going to be very in depth and will require the use of your imagination to really bring it into fruition.

Stay tuned! I will be posting details very soon.

----------


## GravesTC

Here we go. This is my creation in full.

*TL;DR version: get xp by dreaming.*

I've been struggling with motivation during my last few attempts to get back into lucid dreaming. I was reading a few dream journal entries on dream views when I happened upon the community challenges that occur periodically. This gave me inspiration for an idea I want to try. I'm designing this primarily for myself as I've just bought myself a high-quality journal and I'm beginning my journey once more, but thought it would be a cool idea to share it with people who may potentially find it interesting. 

Now, as someone who's played video games all their life, it is heavily based around an RPG progression system. One of my oldest dream goals is to create an RPG of sorts, in dream form. 

To break it down simply, I want to create ranks and a level up system that serves no purpose other than self-satisfaction and the motivation to press forward when it gets tough. 

*RANKS*

The following goes into detail about dreamer "ranks":

_Titles are preceded by {[NAME], the}_
The required amount of _Experience Points_ to achieve each rank are listed after:

• Mindless _(this is where the dreamer starts - no xp required)_
• Observer - *150*
• Wanderer - *450*
• Disciplined - *1051*
• Adept - *2526*
• Master - *5952*
• Sage - *13827*
• Godly - *35653*

This system is designed with long-term progression in mind. These values may be altered at a later stage, depending on whether progression is too fast or slow.

The theme behind this is a journey, of sorts, of the dreamer's beginning as a mindless individual who is clueless of what occurs in their dreams - merely a helpless slave being carried by the waves of the vast unknown. As time passes and their knowledge and understanding of their own personal dream world unfurls, their wisdom and abilities grow with them, until at last, they can proudly say that they have complete dominion over their dreams, and an extensive plethora of knowledge to go hand in hand with that. *This would be ideal for a complete beginner*, but not limited to such. I think even the most experienced of dreamers could have a blast with this. The conjoining of both waking and dreaming realities is nought but beneficial in all aspects of life, as it is a journey of self-enlightenment. 

*UNLOCKING RANKS*

In addition to the amount of experience required, I have also devised a system where a certain amount of actions are to be completed until the next rank is unlocked. These will be known as General Goals and can be anything that the dreamer wishes. This goes as follows:

To unlock _Observer_
• Complete 10 Novice goals

To unlock _Wanderer_
• Complete 5 Novice goals
• Complete 15 Intermediate goals

To unlock _Disciplined_
• Complete 1 Novice goal
• Complete 10 Intermediate goals
• Complete 20 Advanced goals

To unlock _Adept_ 
• Complete 1 Novice goal
• Complete 5 Intermediate goals
• Complete 15 Advanced goals
• Complete 25 Expert goals

To unlock _Master_ 
• Complete 1 Novice goal
• Complete 1 Intermediate goal
• Complete 10 Advanced goals
• Complete 20 Expert goals
• Complete 30 Master goals

To unlock _Sage_ 
• Complete 1 Novice goal
• Complete 1 Intermediate goal
• Complete 5 Advanced goals
• Complete 15 expert goals
• Complete 25 Master goals
• Complete 35 Grandmaster goals

To unlock _Godly_ 
• Complete 1 Novice goal
• Complete 1 Intermediate goal
• Complete 1 Advanced goal
• Complete 10 Expert goals
• Complete 20 Master goals
• Complete 30 Grandmaster goals
• Complete 40 Godlike goals

As you can see, things get a lot harder as the dreamer progresses. The idea behind this system is to train the dreamer to perform at the rank they're working towards, adding to the level of immersion in an RPG sense. The dreamer's own imagination will decide what tasks fall into what category, as it is very personal.

There are also conditions that must be met in order for the dreamer to raise their rank:

• All required _General Goals_ must have been completed
• All required _Experience Points_ must have been acquired

I have not been able to properly test out this whole system for obvious reasons, but there is a countermeasure in place, should the dreamer somehow manage to reach the amount of experience required before completing all required goals: 

*Experience is capped at 1 point lower than the required amount to progress to the next rank, until all required General Goals have been completed.
*

*SKILLS AND POWERS*

My next idea is something reminiscent of a talent/perk tree. There is no real reward for gaining points in this field other than satisfaction, but I feel it greatly contributes to the use of one's own imagination and also to the general enjoyment of this system, as well link into the requirements needed for unlocking ranks, if the dreamer's _General Goals_ intertwine with this system. I've only briefly tried to wrap my head around it, however, so it's very much a work in progress as it stands. I was thinking along the lines of this:

Whenever the dreamer discovers a new dream power, or makes a successful attempt at a skill or ability they wish to work on and hone to perfection, they make a note of it in a _"Skills and Powers"_ section in their dream journal.

An example would be:

Pyromancy Skill Tree
• Fireball:
Successfully cast a fireball spell 5 times to gain 1 point in this skill. When 10 points have been accumulated, the next tier of spell becomes available. 
• Greater fireball
Successfully cast a greater fireball spell 5 times to gain 1 point in this skill. When 10 points have been accumulated, the next tier of spell becomes available.

This could branch out to flame cloaks, flame breath, the ability to turn into a dragon at a master level and so forth. The sheer, unfathomable depth of this talent system could greatly contribute to the overall tracking of the dreamers abilities. The possibilities are endless. I hypothesise that it could also subconsciously reinforce the belief that the dreamer has control over various aspects of their dreams, since there would be a clear, detailed record of their progress and accomplishments.

*EXPERIENCE POINTS*

Now, I've left this to last intentionally as it is the area that I was most unsure of. I wanted to create a system that is built for the long run - a long, adventurous road for the dreamer to follow over many years. As such, its imperative that I find a balanced, fun way of distributing _Experience Points_. This is what I have come up with so far:

*RECALL*

Below are the _Experience Points_ awarded for recording dreams. 

• Non-lucid fragment - *0.5*
• Non-lucid full dream - *2*
• Lucid fragment - *2.5*
• Lucid full dream - *10*

In addition to this, I want to incorporate a system that rewards the dreamer for consecutively being able to recall dreams.
These values are listed below:

• Remembering a non-lucid fragment for 2 days in a row will result in a _slight_ experience boost. Each consecutive day thereafter will increase this boost, up to a maximum of 6 days (as day 1 isn't counted). Starting at *0.1*, this will multiply by a maximum of *5*, meaning the maximum boost the dreamer can receive for this is *0.5*, totalling *1* xp per fragment remembered.

• Remembering a whole non-lucid dream for 2 days in a row will result in a _slightly higher_ experience boost. Each consecutive day thereafter will increase this boost, up to a maximum of 6 days (as day 1 isn't counted). Starting at *0.2*, this will multiply by a maximum of *5*, meaning the maximum boost the dreamer can receive for this is *1* point, totalling *3* xp per full dream remembered.

• Remembering a lucid fragment for 2 days in a row will result in a _reasonable_ experience boost. Each consecutive day thereafter will increase this boost, up to a maximum of 6 days (as day 1 isn't counted). Starting at *0.4*, this will multiply by a maximum of *5*, meaning the maximum boost the dreamer can receive for this is *2* points, totalling *4.5* xp per fragment remembered.

• Remembering a whole lucid dream for 2 days in a row will result in a _moderate_ experience boost. Each consecutive day thereafter will increase this boost, up to a maximum of 6 days (as day 1 isn't counted). Starting at *0.8*, this will multiply by a maximum of *5*, meaning the maximum boost the dreamer can receive for this is *4* points, totalling *14* xp per full lucid remembered.

*If at any point the "chain" is broken, the boost is forfeit and the dreamer must start again. These boosts stack with each other.*

*SKILLS AND POWERS & GENERAL GOALS*

This brings me to the next section of experience accumulation. Recalling dreams in itself would prove to make progress very slow and tedious, therefore I wish to incorporate _General Goals_ into the fray. Different tiers will yield varied amounts of points depending on difficulty. This is also an excellent way to make the _Skills and Powers_ section somewhat meaningful.

*SKILLS AND POWERS*

My idea is to have the dreamer gain points for every time they level up a skill or power. 

Say, for example, one of the dreamer's _General Goals_ is to become a master pyromancer. Upon performing this task enough times to unlock the next tier of spell, experience will be awarded. A visual representation would look something like this:

• Obtain 10 points in the fireball spell:
I've received 5 _Experience Points_ and access to the _Greater Fireball_ spell.
*My Pyromancy Skill is now at level 2*

I think this is a fantastic way of giving the dreamer a sense of accomplishment. Theoretically, like I mentioned before, it should boost confidence and reinforce the dreamer's belief within the dream world that they have learnt this and will in time become proficient at it. This is still a work in progress, but I shall continue to fine tune it until I feel its adequate.

*GENERAL GOALS*

This is where the requirements for unlocking the various dreamer ranks come full circle. Completing _General Goals_ will provide experience as well as contribute to the requirements for unlocking the next rank in their quest. In conjunction with _Skills and Powers_, it provides a reliable and fun way to advance through the various ranks, the speed of which being limited to the dreamer's own skill and commitment.

_General Goals_ and _Skills and Powers_ can coexist with each other. What I mean by this, is that the dreamer can utilise both assets to increase their experience by having the same goal in both the _General Goals_ and _Skills and Powers_ categories.

To list an example:

One of my dream goals is to throw a fire ball. If I make this a _General Goal_ and manage to achieve it, it contributes to my rank progression. I will class it as a _Novice_ goal for now, as there isn't any inherent complexity to it. Upon completion, it becomes a _Power_ that I can use in the dream world and thus the _Skills and Power_ system becomes active. I will gain experience for the completion of this goal and also if I decide to hone this skill and progress to fire spells of higher complexity.

_General Goals_ will consist of different tiers of varied difficulty, subjective to the dreamer. The different tiers and experience values for completion are as follows:

• Novice - *10* xp
• Intermediate - *20* xp
• Advanced - *40* xp
• Expert - *80* xp
• Master - *160* xp
• Grandmaster - *320* xp
• Godlike - *740* xp

As is evident, as the tiers rise, the experience awarded typically doubles, with the exception of _Godlike_ being slightly higher than double, to signify the difficulty of the endgame. Higher tiers are automatically unlocked as the dreamer ranks up (mindless starts with novice unlocked). 

However, this is not all. When the dreamer reaches the next rank, experience gained from the previous tier(s) are halved, to signify it as being lesser; therefore there is less to be gained by performing tasks that are of a lower tier. Experience will continue to be halved as the dreamer progresses, until it falls into a decimal number. At this point, the experience yielded will permanently be 1 point, every time a goal of that level is completed. 

Allow me to demonstrate visually:

Novice Goals
• 10 xp at Mindless rank
• 5 xp at Observer rank
• 1 xp at Wanderer rank and beyond

Intermediate Goals
• 20 xp at Observer rank
• 10 xp at Wanderer rank
• 5 xp at Disciple rank
• 1 xp at Adept rank and beyond

As you can see, this forces the dreamer to perform tasks of higher difficulty if they wish to make progress. It is also worth noting that performing tasks that are above the dreamer's rank/level will yield no experience and will be considered a fluke. 


*FEEDBACK*

I think that is all I'm able to come up with for the time being. I've been working on this solid for a day and a half and I'm pretty spent. I'd greatly appreciate any feedback you guys can come up with. I understand this isn't for everyone. Like I said, I made for my own enjoyment, but why not share it, eh? Hopefully I'll spark the interest of at least one person or inspire them to make something similar. 

There are elements to this that I'm not sure are polished enough yet, so if I make any amendments I will be sure to post them here.

Happy dreaming!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

This is exactly what I've been wanting--an EXP system; but I couldn't think of a good one. This will do nicely, with some personal adjustments.

Idea. As this is used over time, the skills/powers section could turn into a widely branching tech tree. I'm going to keep track of that, and in a few years I'll make some graphics out of it. Maybe a heat map to indicate which skills I've used the most.

----------


## GravesTC

Yay! Glad I could be of use to somebody. I've actually been hard at work since yesterday morning trying to design a way for the skills/powers to work. You've pretty much hit the nail on the head with "tech tree" because that's what I was thinking too. My idea is this:

I've been thinking of various abilities that I am likely to take an interest in. I've split them up into categories that differ in both difficulty and complexity. The categories I have so far are

Lesser Powers
Greater Powers
Adept Powers
Master Powers

The lesser powers are the foundation blocks. As the dreamer progresses to higher tiers, they will ultimately use these lesser powers to perform more advanced feats. I will show you an example so that it makes more sense:

Lesser Powers

• Invisible Leash (use telekinetic energy to drag your target towards you, or stealthily keep them in place)

Greater Powers

• Death Grip (summon a shadowy hand to grasp your target and bring it to you, or restrain it - _an advanced form of Invisible Leash. Requires a basic understanding of both Fabrication and Summoning)_

The only foreseeable "problem" with this is that I can't dictate this for the dreamer. It is up to them to decide what powers they wish to utilise and how to structure it. Also, it will be an ever-growing list as the possibilities are never ending.

I'd quite like to have a number of different trees, all focusing on a particular type of ability. So far I have come up with:

Elemental (only got as far as fire and ice so far) 
Telekinetic
Fabrication (spawning things into a dream) 
Shapeshifting
Summoning (while technically the same as fabrication, I like the idea of keeping these trees different - summoning specialising in specific things) 
Traversal

In terms of progression, all I have so far is a requirement of 10 points to advance a particular skill to the next level. Levels are not capped as of yet and I've not got as far as working out whether or not the dreamer will gain a point for every successful attempt or limit the number per lucid. As it stands right now, levelling up a skill will reward the dreamer with 5 XP. 

While this system exists as a novelty, I see practical reasons to abide by it.
Firstly, I'm having to start my lucid journey all over again so my skills are pretty rusty. This will teach me not to rush, and to gradually build up what I am capable of. 
Secondly, trying to poof into a dragon just like that is pretty damn hard to get your head around. By using multiple components (Powers) to create an end result, it makes things that seem impossible much easier to do. This is where the beauty of a "tech tree" really shines.


*Changelog*

I can't edit my original post for some reason so I will post current changes here, for now. 

Version 0.1a 

XP gained from completing General Goals has been reduced. The new values are as shown:

Novice - 5xp
Intermediate - 10xp
Advanced - 20xp
Expert - 40xp
Master - 80xp
Grandmaster - 160xp
Godlike - 500xp

The halving effect upon reaching a decimal value still applies as normal. 

Version 0.1b

XP multiplier bonuses will now reset once they have awarded XP at the maximum chain. This is to stop the dreamer progressing too quickly.

----------


## GravesTC

*I now consider this project to be complete, at least for now. I see no need to improve it further as of yet but only time can dictate that. The ''Skills and Powers'' section of my original post has had a total rework after a lot of careful consideration and I've come up with a system I deem to be appropriate. This system is called:
*
THE TREE OF POWER

This section goes into detail about something I've called "_The Tree of Power_". Simply put, the dreamer can gain new abilities that will aid them in the dreamworld, and hone them to perfection by levelling them up. These abilities vary in power and complexity, and the system is totally subjective to the dreamer. One person may find throwing a fireball harder than the other, so to speak.

This system goes hand in hand with _General Goals_ as these abilities can be easily incorporated into them, and provides another way for the dreamer to earn XP and increase their rank. However, in doing so, they will also become more proficient at controlling their dreams and traversing the unknown depths of the subconscious mind, while simultaneously exercising their creativity. 

Let's go into more detail - Powers will be divided up into categories of potency, type, etc. The number of categories present is up to the dreamer, along with the _Powers_ contained within each category. It's important to note that this "tree" will inevitably grow with the dreamer's experience, so a predetermined list of starting _Powers_ is useful, but not necessary, as more will be added in time like an ever-growing, continuously sprouting tree.

Each _Power_ will start off with 10 empty "_power-orbs_". Successfully performing a _Power_ *5* times will fill an empty power-orb. When all *10* have been filled, that _Power_ will level up and the amount required to reach the next level will be increased by *2*. This will continue to happen every time a _Power_ is leveled up. Leveling up a _Power_ will reward the dreamer with *5 XP*. This design allows the dreamer to continuously practice their techniques without running the risk of progressing too quickly. It's an attempt to simulate the struggles of real life. Additionally, there is no level cap on _Powers_. Feel free to grind away!

I will now demonstrate some examples of this system in motion, from my own personal list of _Powers_. Since I'm a bit of a pyromaniac, I will highlight some of what I've been doing with fiery goodness:

*Lesser Fabrication Powers*

• Morph (use your willpower to twist the fabric of reality and distort and reshape matter)
• Rescale (use your willpower to expand and condense matter) 

*Lesser Elemental Powers (Fire)*

• Fireball (use the element of fire to unleash an orb of flame upon your target)
• Flame Breath (use the element of fire to ignite your breath into flames, which will travel a short distance from you before dissipating)
• Fiery Rain (call upon the element of fire to rain fire upon a designated area)
• Mark of Flame (use the element of fire to draw outlines with flames - _useful for some advanced Powers_)

*Greater Elemental Powers (Fire)*

• Greater Fireball (use the element of fire to unleash a large orb of flame upon your target - _an advanced form of Fireball - requires a thorough understanding of Rescale and Fireball_)
• Flame Cloak (surround yourself with a protective aura of flames by manipulating your *Flame Breath* - _requires a thorough understanding of Morph and Flame Breath_)
• Firestorm (call upon the element of fire to unleash a storm of flames and destruction upon a designated area - _an advanced form of Fiery Rain. Requires a large amount of willpower and a thorough understanding of Fiery Rain_)
• Flame Wall (use the element of fire to ignite a *Mark of Flame*, resulting in a barrier made of ravenous flames that will form the shape of the Mark - _requires a thorough understanding of Mark of Flame, Morph and Rescale_)
• Lava Pit (use the element of fire to melt a *Mark of Flame*, resulting in a pit of molten lava that will form the shape of the Mark - _requires a thorough understanding of Mark of Flame and Morph_)


As you can see, my list of abilities grow in potency and complexity as the tiers rise, requiring the lesser ''foundation'' abilities as key components in order to achieve them. I theorise that this will allow my brain to process what I'm trying to do with more clarity, rather than straight up sending bolts of flame out of my palms and expecting it to change into the form I desire.

That pretty much sums up this whole idea. It's up to the dreamer to structure it as they see fit. As for me, I'm probably going to buy a Spellbook and store everything inside there. I'm not too sure yet... the possibilities are endless.

----------


## phpgod

Great idea,

I'm going to make this into a website that I'll host on my rasperry pi. Great motivation for me thank you!

----------


## GravesTC

Sweet! Post a link when it's done and be sure to drop me some credit please  ::D:  happy to be an inspiration for you.

----------


## phpgod

It will take some time, I'm first making it for myself, but I will maybe give it a shot if I like it. I'm making the database right now and that takes some time. If I decide that I want to put it online, I will first speak to you. I don't want to publish something that you don't like. And ofcourse, I will give you all the credits for the idea.

----------


## phpgod

I want to put some descriptions to the rank to show off on the website. You're the story writer so do you know some descriptions that would suit the ranks. Right now I have this:

Mindless: This is where you're lucid dreaming adventure will start. We wish you a good luck and remember, you're dreaming!

Observer: Your first level up, this means you get more vivid dreams everyday. Your dream recall gets better and maybe you're starting to see some dreamsigns allready. If you haven't seen any lucid dream yet, you're close! Keep on going!

Wanderer: You're allready getting some lucid dreams, You have a very good dream recall and you finally found the technique that suits you. Keep on working on your controll and stabilization

English is not my native language as you can see. So it would be cool if you could help me with this. And adjustments on the ones I have right now are allright too. Let's make this good right away!

----------


## GravesTC

Thanks man. I like where you're going with this. I'm currently at work and won't finish until 8 but I'll try and get back to you at some point tonight with some ideas.  :smiley: 

EDIT: (23:45) Curently half way through. I'll finish it off tomorrow and post what I've come up with.

----------


## GravesTC

This is my take on describing each rank in a similar fashion to what you've tried to do. Take this in its entirety or alter it to your liking.

*Mindless* 

An individual who is either unaware of what transpires in their dreams or only partially aware. They may not realise they even dream at all. They are simply a helpless passenger, unable to act or have any impact on their Dreamworld. They mindlessly watch their dreams play out before them while they sleep, only to lose most or all memory of what occurred upon waking.

*Observer*

The first stepping stone in becoming a God of the Dreamworld - an individual who has earned this rank is very much aware of their own Dreamworld and has began to take note of what they experience. They will have started a dream journal and began recording dreams that vary from vague fragments to more detailed entries - perhaps even multiple entries per night. They may have even tapped into the mysterious phenomenon known as lucid dreaming and began exploring the dreamscape to a lesser degree, with limited control.

*Wanderer*

The second stepping stone in becoming a God of the Dreamworld - an individual who has earned this rank has become quite proficient at recording their dreams and can easily recall a whole dream with considerable depth. They no longer feel like someone who is observing and more like somebody who is engaging. They have become familiar with patterns and symbols that may occur during their dreams, and use these signs to help them become aware of their surroundings while dreaming, resulting in the ability to assume control and explore the dreamscape to a greater degree than an _Observer_. They will make discoveries unique to them and use these findings to further improve their abilities.

*Disciplined*

The third stepping stone in becoming a God of the Dreamworld - an individual who has earned this rank not only has excellent dream recall, but also has an advanced understanding of their dreams. Lucid dreaming is their prime focus and one that is yielding abundant results. They have become well versed with technique(s) that help them attain lucidity, as well as prolong the time they can consciously remain within a dream. They are quite the skilled dreamer, but know that there is still a bottomless pit of knowledge that awaits them, eager to be explored. Their dream control has also moderately improved, enabling them to do things they never thought possible. They have seen many things, been on many a journey, and come so far since their first steps into the dimension of the surreal.

*Adept*

The fourth stepping stone in becoming a God of the Dreamworld - an individual who has earned this rank has passed a point of no return. Life will never be the same for them, as they have invested a lot of time and effort into becoming the extremely skilled and disciplined lucid dreamer that are they. They have a vast knowledge of both their Dreamworld and their inner-self, but are always adding to their wealth of experience as there is still much to explore.

*Master*

The fifth stepping stone in becoming a God of the Dreamworld. An individual who has earned this rank has laid waste to all trials and tribulations that were laid before them and ascended to a higher state of mind. They have mastered the art of lucid dreaming and have a huge array of stories to be told. They can control virtually every aspect of their dreams and become lucid with their willpower alone. They have learned to distinguish between real and false realities by how it feels, and the Dreamworld bows to their absolute authority.

*Sage*

The sixth stepping stone in becoming a God of the Dreamworld - an individual who has earned this rank has surpassed the title of Master and are in a league of their own. Their eyes have been opened to the truth - that dreams are much more than meets the eye. The conjoining of waking reality and sleeping reality has enabled them to become One with themselves and their prime goal is that of spiritual ascension. They have realised that this life and all they have achieved is but the first stage in their development. They are destined for greatness and they are well aware of this fact - they use their dreams as a source of empowerment, to contribute to their advancements in the waking world, as the Dreamworld is limitless in potential and can be used as a training ground for real life scenarios.

*Godly*

The final stepping stone and ultimate achievement - an individual who has earned this rank has surpassed mortal limitations. They have perfected every aspect possible in relation to dreaming and become the God of their Dreamworld. Not much is known about those who have reached this level of greatness, but legends say that they have tapped into parts of the brain that are normally inaccessible and can exist simultaneously within our world and higher dimensions. Some also say they can enter a dream even while awake. Nobody really knows.

----------


## phpgod

Thank you very much, will keep it updated on this thread.

----------


## alanrogger007

This is really a nice post

----------


## Methos

I'm liking this idea. I'd been toying with this type of idea for some time but never fully thought it through. Much respect to you for thinking it through and laying it. I do believe I'll give this a shot, been looking for a fresh way to engage with dreaming. Going to give it start with the next new moon.

----------


## GravesTC

Hooray, I'm glad people are starting to take an interest in this  :smiley:  let me know how it goes!

----------


## GravesTC

Added an XP reward for recognising a false awakening and becoming/remaining lucid as a resultThe new value will be *1XP* per successful FA. *Only unintentional FA's will yield experience*, to prevent abuse of mechanics.


To those who showed interest in this and have given it a go, how are you finding it so far?

----------


## phpgod

I have been very busy with school lately, but I will continue programming within a few weeks. I'm looking forward to using it! Thanks for doing this again.

----------


## Booney

Ooh I like this. A great way to keep yourself engaged and motivated.
Great work and thanks for sharing.  :smiley:

----------


## LdForMe

Great work! I think I will be using something like this

----------


## 9sk

very nice!

Just for fun, I will try to estimate my exp, since I consider myself quite skilled but am not sure how far I can improve

~200 LD's recalled - 400 Exp
~1000 full non-LD dreams recalled - 2,000 Exp

Most performed powers: (I will lower the level-up limit to 20 times since performing a power 50 times seems absurd)
Table-turn: 20 times, not enough to level up, I'll give 5 exp for effort and how powerful this is
"22": Also around only 20 times, 5 more exp
Reverse Psychology: 15 ish times, I'll call that 5 exp
Perfect disguise: 10 times, but the power is cool so I'll give 5 exp

My goals feel kind of hard to judge but I'll pin down sex and flying as intermediate for 40 exp and then count the others as advanced (36 in total), though I'll count 4 of them as expert since they belong to my most beloved dreams, so 32*40 = 1280 and then 4*80 = 320 exp. 

As a bonus I'll add on my dreams where I non-lucidly accomplished something cool enough to be advanced tasks in my opinion (for example, be a cat in a box going on a journey), which becomes 40*10 = 400 exp

So in total:
2400 (dream recall) + 20 ("trump cards", I rarely use any other power anyways), +1280 (advanced) + 380 (misc. goals) + 400 (bonus)= 4480 exp. So I still got 1,000 more until expert... might evaluate my completed goals a bit more to see if any more are expert level heh

----------


## phpgod

Hi everybody,

It's a long time ago that I posted something on this thread/forum. I've finally begun with the digital version of this fun RPG. I want to release a first desktop version before the end of the year. It will be a website. 

Here are some first stage pictures of the product:

Login page: https://gyazo.com/ef6294b8259dab3ac28303f510fdf8b4
Dashboard page: https://gyazo.com/ea166e92b4ea72070e5fa5d40893b170

This project will mostly be for myself, just for fun. If there is enough interest for it I might throw it on a server.

Let me know what you think of it.

Phpgod

Edit: Click on the pictures for full screen.

----------


## LdForMe

> Hi everybody,
> 
> It's a long time ago that I posted something on this thread/forum. I've finally begun with the digital version of this fun RPG. I want to release a first desktop version before the end of the year. It will be a website. 
> 
> Here are some first stage pictures of the product:
> 
> Login page: https://gyazo.com/ef6294b8259dab3ac28303f510fdf8b4
> Dashboard page: https://gyazo.com/ea166e92b4ea72070e5fa5d40893b170
> 
> ...



Woah okay, that looks fantastic! I've never found something that I could record my dreams in, that felt useful, but that looks like something I'd definitely use.

All I know is that if you make this I'll definitely be one of the first using it.

----------


## 9sk

I thought of some new trees you missed out on:
- physical boost, its possible to go faster or be stronger without shapeshifting
- hax, time travel and mind control come to mind with this and none of the other categories work for this
- specific conditions, some humans in real life can see music as colors but thats only a superpower for those who cant , or double jointed people...

----------


## GravesTC

> Hi everybody,
> 
> It's a long time ago that I posted something on this thread/forum. I've finally begun with the digital version of this fun RPG. I want to release a first desktop version before the end of the year. It will be a website. 
> 
> Here are some first stage pictures of the product:
> 
> Login page: https://gyazo.com/ef6294b8259dab3ac28303f510fdf8b4
> Dashboard page: https://gyazo.com/ea166e92b4ea72070e5fa5d40893b170
> 
> ...



Dude that looks amazing. Sorry for the fashionably late reply, real-life took over and trying to maintain a lucid dreaming career while single-handedly raising 2 small children is near impossible. Are you still working on this? I'd love to see some more progress.





> I thought of some new trees you missed out on:
> - physical boost, it’s possible to go faster or be stronger without shapeshifting
> - hax, time travel and mind control come to mind with this and none of the other categories work for this
> - specific conditions, some humans in real life can see music as colors but that’s only a “superpower” for those who can’t , or double jointed people...



All of which are very good suggestions. My own personal tree was considerably more fleshed out, containing quite a few main categories that I branched out from. I would share it but unfortunately I lost it when my old phone died.

Anybody still using this? If so, how's it worked out for you?

----------


## Hukif

Not really use it, but I really like what you came up with! Have fun, and good luck on getting to god level! I am looking forward to your updates.

----------


## yuppie11975

> Greetings, dreamers!
> 
> I'm not too sure what to call this so I'll stick with the title I've come up with for now. I'm currently working on a game of sorts to help keep me motivated with my journaling.
> 
> All I will say right now is that it's going to be very in depth and will require the use of your imagination to really bring it into fruition.
> 
> Stay tuned! I will be posting details very soon.



I'm not really into RPG's, and this is way too time consuming for me, but I really admire all the effort you put into it. 
It's really awesome, hope you keep it up and provide regular updates. Best wishes

----------

